# Fulvic & Humic Acids



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

I would like to start a thread on Humic & Fulvic Acid.  I understand little about them and even less in their applications to our favorite annual.

I am using a product called Zeus Juice,  it uses bio-Ag Fulvics and Humics.  The owner told me he uses it as a seed soak for 24hours to aid in germination.

I have also seen the BioAg products in my hydro shop and would like to start using them in my indoor gardens.

I see that Fulvic Acid helps break down nutrients and I am guessing that the Humic Acid is the nutrient source.  It appears it helps with respiration and drought resistance.  I understand the Humic Acids are the decomposed by products of decaying material.

I'm hoping you guys who use them can tell us how you apply them and what they are for.  Hope to get good understanding of them out of this thread.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2015)

Humic helps to break down the nutes.

Fulvic helps the plant to assimilate the nutes.

Humic contains both

Fulvic is refined and concentrated from humic.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

Do you use these pcduck?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

I use humic in my home made soils.


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2015)

Humic acid changes the soil ph as well as the electrical charge of the soil molecule. In the case of compacted soil, the soil molecule's electrical charge are arranged such that there are no air spaces between the molecules. Humic acid will change it, so that the electrical charges repel each other and leave gaps between the molecules. It also helps feed the micro organisms that break down organic nutes into a usable form.
Fulvic acid is derived from humic acid, however it has completely different atomic number and have different affects on the plant. Fulvic effects more of the plant than the soil.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Do you use these pcduck?



Yes, like Rose I use humic when admending my soil and once in awhile in teas. Fulvic I used all the time when doing DWC. Now I will occasionally use it in teas.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

DAMN UMBRA, did you cut and paste that.  Thanks for sheding light on this everyone.  What happens if you use lots of humics?  Or to much fulvic.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

No plasma, Umbra can speak at a level I cant even understand. His wealth of knowledge is incredibly wide and deep. I sometimes have to ask him to simplify it so that I can understand it. He is pretty much a legend and we are lucky to be able to freely ask and get educated answers backed in science and not voodoo.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> DAMN UMBRA, did you cut and paste that. Thanks for sheding light on this everyone. What happens if you use lots of humics? Or to much fulvic.


 There used to a site that had a few pictures showing how the electrical charge of the soil molecule was effected by humic acid. If you use too much it will throw your ph way off.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 6, 2015)

Are you a biologist or botanist by trade?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2015)

He is Umbra. And we are lucky he hangs with us.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Are you a biologist or botanist by trade?


 No. Science background, though.


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2015)

it took me a while to find the site I was thinking about...this is the best explanation I have ever read.
www.phelpstek.com/portfolio/samples/humic_acid.html#AboutHumicAcid


----------



## Kraven (Jul 6, 2015)

Yup he is Umbra, and we are privileged to hang with him


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 7, 2015)

So how much bioag fulvics should I include with feedings?  I like this product cause its nearly zero ppm unlike many other humics.  Well I think I understand these fairly well now thanks people.  Good read Umbra.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 14, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> DAMN UMBRA, did you cut and paste that.  Thanks for sheding light on this everyone.  What happens if you use lots of humics?  Or to much fulvic.



You will get weird growth that cannot be reversed. BioAg has an article on their website cautioning about this very thing.

I stopped using humic several years ago. I found out that my homemade VC supplied more than enough humic/fulvic and even the smallest amounts of the BioAg product tipped it over to the "too much" catagory.

Homegrown VC (Vermicompost), is amazing stuff.

Wet


----------

